# Lake Conjola 30/12/06 and or 31/12/2006



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Gonna be down Lake Conjola way this Saturday or Sunday or both :lol: . Weather is predicted to be showers but if any of you guys have already planned a paddle there let me know. I plan on taking my Yak (yet to be named) on its first voyage after being tricked up.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Cheers Occy, definitely looking forward to it


----------

